# Firas Zahabi interview - strong opinions on Bruce Lee's straight lead, BJJ v wrestling and more



## Reeksta (Dec 27, 2014)

One-on-One with Firas Zahabi Part 1
One-on-One with Firas Zahabi Part 2
Two part interview with the head coach at Tristar who has trained GSP and Rory MacDonald amongst others. He's certainly an opinionated chap and I found this a very thought provoking read.
I'd be very interested to hear what people think; particularly with regard to his opinions on the straight lead v 'normal' boxing jab (in part 1) and his views on BJJ v wrestling as gateway sports for MMA (in part 2). I don't have enough knowledge of JKD or boxing to have any educated opinion on the former issue. I tend to agree with him regarding the latter issue, but would admit to being rather biased as I personally prefer wrestling to BJJ (purely on the grounds of what I find fun to train)


----------



## Danny T (Dec 27, 2014)

That's the way we play it in CSW. Don't flop to guard. Submit, Sweep, or Get Up.


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 27, 2014)

Danny T said:


> That's the way we play it in CSW. Don't flop to guard. Submit, Sweep, or Get Up.


The judoka/wrestler in me can't get my head around pulling guard at all. Just seems like a terrible thing to do in any context except submission grappling comps. I do a little bit of no-gi and the willingness of all my BJJ buddies to jump guard worries me; can't help feeling they're getting themselves into a very bad habit


----------



## Buka (Dec 27, 2014)

I think it depends on a person's skill set, on their particular fighting style. I think most folks evaluate a guard position only as it applies to their concept of the guard position, which doesn't usually involve good, effective striking in their mind.

To me, it's a haven with _teeth. _Big, pearly whites, actually.


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 28, 2014)

Sure, it's definitely worth investing time into being able to work from guard as you can't always control where you end up. Putting yourself there voluntarily though seems like it will be a bad idea most of the time, primarily just because you're stuck underneath someone until you can make something happen. That could cost you the round in an MMA bout. It could cost you a lot more in a self defence situation.
I guess this comes back to what Zahabi's saying: if you are in that spot you need to be able to take control of the situation quickly


----------



## drop bear (Dec 28, 2014)

I am thinking of pulling guard a bit more as i am getting beaten in the scramble by the fitter guys.

there is only so many sit outs i can do. And i would prefer to be in guard than let them take my back.

there will be no standing butt flops though. If i can finish on top i will.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 28, 2014)

looking at the straight lead. I can see an issue. A good striker in never really directly in front of you to hit them like that.


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 28, 2014)

drop bear said:


> looking at the straight lead. I can see an issue. A good striker in never really directly in front of you to hit them like that.


Agreed. In fairness, it looks like it would be a good option for a preemptive strike in a self defence situation as you could throw it straight from the fence position with minimal telegraphing. Perhaps that was more Lee's thinking behind it?


----------



## Buka (Dec 28, 2014)

I think the idea of the lead hand is being contextualized. Maybe because that video is a basic slow motion presentation, and not really a good one IMO.

In striking, any kind of striking, your lead hand is just that. It's closest to the opponent in a striking sense. It can be used as an intercept (like Lee's style name suggests) a lead in, part of a combo, like a straight arm in football (American football) as part of a grab, a check, to blind, to hurt, yada yada, yada.

I disagree about a good striker not being in front of you. That's exactly where they are, or where they end up - when attacking, when stressed, when aggressive or when they're looking for me, because that's exactly where I'm going to be, hitting them.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 28, 2014)

Reeksta said:


> The judoka/wrestler in me can't get my head around pulling guard at all. Just seems like a terrible thing to do in any context except submission grappling comps. I do a little bit of no-gi and the willingness of all my BJJ buddies to jump guard worries me; can't help feeling they're getting themselves into a very bad habit


Guard is a great position in certain competitions. Rickson Gracie is developing an organization where he is attempting push BJJ back to its basics of self defense. He has even stated if you are tournament or competition only trained then you only have 25% of BJJ. His new organization's rules penalize you a point if you pull guard.


----------



## Buka (Dec 28, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Guard is a great position in certain competitions. Rickson Gracie is developing an organization where he is attempting push BJJ back to its basics of self defense. He has even stated if you are tournament or competition only trained then you only have 25% of BJJ. His new organization's rules penalize you a point if you pull guard.



I think guard is a great position any time you need it. I really like full guard.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Reeksta said:


> Agreed. In fairness, it looks like it would be a good option for a preemptive strike in a self defence situation as you could throw it straight from the fence position with minimal telegraphing. Perhaps that was more Lee's thinking behind it?



see i would throw the rear hand like that as a lead. Especially as a southpaw. Which would be your most common fighter here.

i have seen that jab used. But it is not necessarily my go to jab


----------



## RTKDCMB (Dec 29, 2014)

drop bear said:


> looking at the straight lead. I can see an issue. A good striker in never really directly in front of you to hit them like that.


A thug trying to intimidate you in a pub might be.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 29, 2014)

Lately I've been focusing more on drilling my students to stand up and escape if they are on the bottom, rather than just playing guard. I tell them that guard is an equalizing* position if you are stuck on bottom - but you don't want to settle for an equal position, you want a dominant position. This is doubly so in a self-defense situation where you want the option to disengage and flee if necessary.

*(It's really only truly equal in a pure grappling scenario. Once strikes enter the picture, the edge goes to the guy on top. It's just a whole lot more equal than being stuck on the bottom of mount.)


----------



## Buka (Dec 30, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Lately I've been focusing more on drilling my students to stand up and escape if they are on the bottom, rather than just playing guard. I tell them that guard is an equalizing* position if you are stuck on bottom - but you don't want to settle for an equal position, you want a dominant position. This is doubly so in a self-defense situation where you want the option to disengage and flee if necessary.
> 
> *(It's really only truly equal in a pure grappling scenario. Once strikes enter the picture, the edge goes to the guy on top. It's just a whole lot more equal than being stuck on the bottom of mount.)



I agree, I'd much rather have top position, every single time. But, being a lightweight, and not a talented grappler, I end up on bottom a lot.

Tony, just curious, do you train striking from full guard at all?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 30, 2014)

Buka said:


> I agree, I'd much rather have top position, every single time. But, being a lightweight, and not a talented grappler, I end up on bottom a lot.



Exactly. Guard is what you use when you have to, not because you want to. (Except in BJJ sport competition, where the rules make top and bottom of guard equal, so it depends on your stylistic preference.)



Buka said:


> Tony, just curious, do you train striking from full guard at all?



Yep.
Defending strikes from bottom of guard - essential.
Using strikes from bottom of guard - opportunistic. (Nothing to rely on, but sometimes you can land some good shots.)
Using strikes from top of guard - a specialized skill for MMA. I'm no better than mediocre at it, but it's good training.
Defending strikes from top of guard - relatively trivial, but it sharpens your passing game.


----------

